# Throwback Feeding Pics (not for the faint-hearted or chicken-lover)



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Some photos a few years back..

Mackintosh when he was still a baby featuring Othello my albino hedgie who passed away last December (may he rest in peace). He had an accident and was under rehabilitation during this feeding time.










Hyperactive Othello eating featuring Sebastian chattering his way










Ursula and newly found and then lost friend, Chick #22

Chick #22: Whatever happens to me, you'll always be my friend right?
Ursula: Pinky swear! We'll be BFFs forever. I swear on the lives of these two feeder fish!



















(Moments after)
Chick #22 doing tango with Esmeralda


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Hahaha.. Oh my!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

hlsiefken said:


> Hahaha.. Oh my!


Hahaha!


----------

